# polaris atv



## icefishdoug (Mar 24, 2012)

has anyone ever installed a winch, bumpers, and racks on a polaris quad..just wondering how hard it is to do..or is it worth the $400 bucks to have the dealer do it?? thanks


----------



## dcarroll666 (Jan 17, 2011)

The winch takes about an hour and a half if you are using the factory brackets for your quad. It's an easy job I would think the rest of it would be easy also just may have to cut holes in the fenders for the racks. I would save the money and do it myself. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

dcarroll666 said:


> The winch takes about an hour and a half if you are using the factory brackets for your quad. It's an easy job I would think the rest of it would be easy also just may have to cut holes in the fenders for the racks. I would save the money and do it myself.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I.ve done lots of them. NO CUTTING OF HOLES is needed. Polaris stuff bolts right on. I will probably take you a couple hours, just follow the instructions and it won't be hard. All the wiring plugs right in, no splicing is usually needed. I"d definately save the money and do it myself, or bring it to me and i'll do it for $100


----------



## Hairybear (Feb 28, 2011)

I did my own winch install on my 2002 Sportsman 500 HO . A couple of hours and it was done looks great, just take your time and use common sense


----------

